# Chimeric Metal Sample Compasitions



## Neudzulab (Oct 5, 2019)

I will share my compositions under this title. Please do not hesitate to share your feedback


For my previous shares;





__





Chimeric Metal


Hello to everyone! I am a beginner VI composer. As an Autodidact, I am striving to thrive on every subject. I'm currently working on creating my own genre of music. I publish my compositions on Youtube. This is my new hobby. Your opinions?




vi-control.net


----------



## Neudzulab (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Neudzulab (Oct 7, 2019)

This is the new one.


----------



## Neudzulab (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Robo Rivard (Oct 18, 2019)

That one is pretty cool. It reminds me of the album "A'arab Zaraq - Lucid Dreaming" by Therion. I could draw and get inspired listening to that.


----------



## Neudzulab (Oct 18, 2019)

Thank you Robo, I'm so glad you like it.


----------



## Neudzulab (Oct 20, 2019)

More came. III will also come soon


----------



## Neudzulab (Oct 22, 2019)

Updated...


----------



## Neudzulab (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Neudzulab (Oct 30, 2019)

All in one


----------



## Neudzulab (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Neudzulab (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Neudzulab (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Neudzulab (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Neudzulab (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Neudzulab (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## Neudzulab (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Neudzulab (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Neudzulab (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Neudzulab (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## Neudzulab (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## Neudzulab (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Neudzulab (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## Neudzulab (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Neudzulab (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Neudzulab (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Neudzulab (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Neudzulab (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Neudzulab (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## Neudzulab (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## Neudzulab (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## Neudzulab (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## Neudzulab (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## Neudzulab (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## Neudzulab (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## Neudzulab (Oct 10, 2022)




----------

